# Personal Self Defense Arsenal



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

So, what does everyone carry when they leave home?  What pieces of equipment (firearm, knife, etc) do you have on you and why do you carry that particular item?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 18, 2006)

Usually a handgun behind my right hip with extra mags opposite, a knife just in front of that in a IWB sheath.  A ultility knife that could be pressed into service in my right front pocket.  An ASP 26" expandable baton in a vest pocket beside some pepper spray. Ocassionally a small .38 as well  Seems like a lot, but running away isn't an option for me. 

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2006)

Just my hands and feet, very boring I know but that is all. I figure after all my years I should know better to be in the wrong scenerio.


----------



## hemi (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow I feel kind of naked; I dont really carry anything on me. I do keep a tire buster stick in the floorboard of my truck.


----------



## exile (Oct 18, 2006)

Throwing stars (specifically for use in parking garages on OSU campus), usually carry one in my right and a reserve in my left---small enough to conceal, heavy enough to do serious damage to an assailant's face and one _hell_ of a shock to some wiseguy who thinks his knife or baseball bat means I'm toast, and a 3" tactical folder that I've adjusted so it opens with a short, quick wrist action---this is just for backup, and further deterrence. 

I'm not dead keen on having to carry this stuff, but I lived for a long time in New York in the 60s and _everyone_ carried weapons, so it's not anything new. And I really, really hate parking garages...


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 18, 2006)

I sometimes carry weapons, not always since my area is a relatively safe place,but when I do,  I carry my favorite tacticle folder concealed in a place that it very quick access and another folder in a not so easy access place for back up. My best weapons are my feet for avoiding situations-Run-Fu


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 18, 2006)

Glock 19 w/spare mag
CRKT Kasper/Polkowski Companion (double-edged fixed blade)
a pair of waved gen-3 Spyderco Enduras
a Goldsworthy Shadowdancer (reverse-edge blade)
a Surefire E2d flashlight
and occasionally a Taurus 85 .38


----------



## Adept (Oct 18, 2006)

Only a pen. Anything else is illegal here...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't carry much, just a 9 inch mag-light (to act as a striking tool), pepper spray, and a handful of coins (if I don't have the other things on me).
I have been working on cane techniques, but have yet to actually carry one in public.

AoG


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 18, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Usually a handgun behind my right hip with extra mags opposite, a knife just in front of that in a IWB sheath. A ultility knife that could be pressed into service in my right front pocket. An ASP 26" expandable baton in a vest pocket beside some pepper spray. Ocassionally a small .38 as well Seems like a lot, but running away isn't an option for me.
> 
> Jeff


Good Lord!... anyways, I just got Palmela and Rosey(ha ha)
Sean


----------



## Drac (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a PR-24 next to the front seat..Sometimes I carry my Sig .45...I always have my ProTek Key and Kubotan...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't carry any weapons, per se, but my keys are always in my hand when I leave a building after dark or anywhere that makes me uncomfortable, and I don't walk alone if after dark if I can possibly avoid it - to the extent that some of my fellow graduate students think I'm a little over the top on that; after all, I'm trained and they're not, but I'm the one who won't walk out to the parking lot alone - even though they've gotten the same emails about recent attacks on campus that I have.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

I am the same as a lot of you, I only carry my keys and not much more.  It seems that almost everything is illegal to carry in Canada.  Much like Adept, anything but a pen would get me arrested.


----------



## Drac (Oct 18, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I don't carry any weapons, per se, but my keys are always in my hand when I leave a building after dark or anywhere that makes me uncomfortable, and I don't walk alone if after dark if I can possibly avoid it - to the extent that some of my fellow graduate students think I'm a little over the top on that...


 
Let them think what they will..If it makes you feel comfortable and safe, DO IT...There is no over the top when it comes to personal protection...


----------



## searcher (Oct 18, 2006)

A maglight for right now.   I will be going through CCW training here very soon and I will be carrying either a Glock 22, Sig-Sauer P226, or a HK USP40.   Have not decided which one to carry yet.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 18, 2006)

Lisa said:


> So, what does everyone carry when they leave home? What pieces of equipment (firearm, knife, etc) do you have on you and why do you carry that particular item?



One Red and One Black Pen.


----------



## Carol (Oct 18, 2006)

A bright light and a folder.





Plus I have this really cool Kubaton that's soooo high tech!  It has a way of leaving identifyable dye on my attacker!


----------



## donna (Oct 18, 2006)

As Adept said it is illegal to have weapons here in Oz, but having said that, I have a lot of interesting things in my handbag that could become weapons if the need arose


----------



## donna (Oct 18, 2006)

Come to think of it, my handbag would be a weapon itself with the weight I carry in it:uhyeah:


----------



## MJS (Oct 18, 2006)

Lisa said:


> So, what does everyone carry when they leave home? What pieces of equipment (firearm, knife, etc) do you have on you and why do you carry that particular item?


 
I don't carry anything, aside from my keys.


----------



## King (Oct 19, 2006)

Holy weaponry Batman! Hoo-boy some of you folks have some serious carry-around gear. I used to carry many knives, then onto one big knife with pepper spray, but now I carry nothing. I figure the only time I would ever get attacked is if I was in a parking lot getting in/out of my car. I still have pepper spray in my car and would not hesitate to run people over if they ever pull out a gun/knife on me. Plus I practice run-fu as well and can run 10+ kms before I need to stop. I doubt small time muggers would be able to keep up with me.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

donna said:


> Come to think of it, my handbag would be a weapon itself with the weight I carry in it:uhyeah:



ain't that the truth!


----------



## morph4me (Oct 19, 2006)

A tactical folder, a kuboton, a belt with a large heavy buckle, and a good imagination and an eye for improvised weapons.


----------



## John Lacy (Oct 19, 2006)

I carry fingers, thumbs, knees, feet, eyes, ears, and a bad disposition towards badguy wanna b's! Self defense in any form is what we all should carry along with a good dose of situational awareness.

Sorry, didn't mean to sound preachy!:soapbox:


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2006)

John Lacy said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound preachy!:soapbox:


 
Preach on Brother!!!


----------



## The Lorax (Oct 19, 2006)

A knife that's more for everyday use than self defense, but will due if the need arises.  When I know I'll be in a bad area I'll take a fixed blade.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Oct 19, 2006)

My first line of defense is my mouth.
My second is my fist, elbows, knees and feet.
My third is a clip knife in my pocket.
My forth is the .360 I usually, but not always, have on me.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 19, 2006)

Mon thru Fri, generally only those weapons which Nature provided me.

Most Weekends, depending if i go out or not,  folder, tactical flashlight, Glock 26 w/night sights.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 19, 2006)

INDYFIGHTER said:


> My forth is the .360 I usually, but not always, have on me.


you carry an X-box 360 with you?  I guess hitting someone with it would be effective but it must be a pain to lug around with you all day   (j/k, I know what you meant)


----------



## pstarr (Oct 20, 2006)

My body.  And mind.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 26, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Usually a handgun behind my right hip with extra mags opposite, a knife just in front of that in a IWB sheath.  A ultility knife that could be pressed into service in my right front pocket.  An ASP 26" expandable baton in a vest pocket beside some pepper spray. Ocassionally a small .38 as well  Seems like a lot, but running away isn't an option for me.
> 
> Jeff




Maybe at work running away isn't an option but any other time runjitsu is very effective

Cheers
Sam


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

thetruth said:


> Maybe at work running away isn't an option but any other time runjitsu is very effective
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


Naw, it's not 'cause of my work that I can't run away, it's my hip.  So unless a good "speed walk" will get me outta harms way, I'm kinda stuck.

Jeff


----------



## kailat (Oct 26, 2006)

I live in East Central Indiana where crime is avid, murders are far and few in between but they happen. Robberies, beat downs, knife attacks are prevelent as well. However, as a police officer I am required to have weapons in my personal arsenal just in case.. but to be honest i hardly ever carry much of anything on me anymore unless i travel out of town like to INDIANAPOLIS, FORT WAYNE, DAYTON OHIO, CINCY or somewhere like that then i go to the gills.  I used to carry 3 or 4 tactical folders and a small handgun. But anymore, i may now and again carry a knife (1) but its a rare occassion while around my home town.  However in my vehicle is adifferent story.. I usually have my firearm and there is about a dozen or so blades and 2 full complete baseball bat bags full of machetes, sticks (rattan), odd and end stuff like wooden training knives, Sayoc Whip, Sjambok whip, nunchaku, i think a shuriken or two may be found in there as well.. so i guess they always travel with me when i drive so i feel okay if needed.  

Is this what we as a people, a nation, a continent has reffered to? Having to carry weapons as self defense! It's a sad shame that we have to fear that one day we will be come a statistic and have to defend ourselves from someone trying to do us, or a loved one harm. 

I have always said it.  "Better to have a gun/knife and be prepared and not need it, then to need a gun and knife and be unprepared and not have it"


----------



## bydand (Oct 26, 2006)

Hardly carry anything anymore as well.  That being said, I NEVER leave home without my trusty Old Timer 2 blade, that thing has been around the block about a dozen times and it is used for everything.  It is almost like a part of me after having it for the past 20 years or so.  Every once in a while (mainly when traveling downstate) I will carry my stubby Ruger .357.  I love that little Security Six, it is like an old friend that I know will always work when called upon.  If going in some really bad areas downstate (few and very far between) I might stick my .44 under the drivers seat or in the door pocket.


----------



## donald (Oct 26, 2006)

"Usually a handgun behind my right hip with extra mags opposite, a knife just in front of that in a IWB sheath. A ultility knife that could be pressed into service in my right front pocket. An ASP 26" expandable baton in a vest pocket beside some pepper spray. Ocassionally a small .38 as well." 

Jeff

Jeff,
All I am going to say is,Duuuuddddeeee...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

running shoes and good sense.


----------



## Loaded Luke (Oct 30, 2006)

Lisa said:


> So, what does everyone carry when they leave home?  What pieces of equipment (firearm, knife, etc) do you have on you and why do you carry that particular item?



2 knees, 2 elbows, 2 legs, 2 fists and an attitude.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a pocket folder and my training as my arsenal. The folder don't get pulled out unless I know I'm in a life or death situation, otherwise I'll rely upon what training I have and use it. My situational awareness should keep me out of whatever trouble I could've gotten into if I didn't have it. 

For those who carry pens, ya'll know that those can be and are lethal weapons if used in the right way. The neck is about a tough as a piece of steak and a pen would go through that real good. 
But consider carrying a mini-mag and use that as a kubaton... it's what they were designed for in the first place... if any one has a problem with that ... well it's a TOOL not a weapon!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> So unless a good "speed walk" will get me outta harms way, I'm kinda stuck.


:lol2:  Sorry for laughing, but that was funny.  No wonder you're packin' like Commando.  Seriously, some of you guys in this thread are mouthwateringly well armed.  It just seems like such a foreign concept to those of us who have grown up in a less heavily armed culture.  Not that I'm criticizing!  Were I legally able, I'd carry as much weaponry as practical.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 2, 2006)

Flatlander said:


> :lol2:  Sorry for laughing, but that was funny.  No wonder you're packin' like Commando.  Seriously, some of you guys in this thread are mouthwateringly well armed.  It just seems like such a foreign concept to those of us who have grown up in a less heavily armed culture.  Not that I'm criticizing!  Were I legally able, I'd carry as much weaponry as practical.


No offense taken!  You were supposed to laugh at that!


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 4, 2006)

My mind, my voice, a good pair of shoes on my feet and my will to live.

Back when it was legal here I used to carry a Leatherman, but I concidered it to be a tool, not a weapon. A bit slow to deploy anyway.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a ccw, and usually carry a nine (Baretta), but after a family member of mine was killed because someone took her weapon from her and shot her with it, I decided I need more training to feel comfortable packing anywhere but when I go out in the mountains.  The mountain lions and coyotes are less likely to take my weapon from me and kill me with my own gun.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 4, 2006)

You know, I have always wondered if persons carrying more than a pair of combat knives (or guns) expect to grow extra arms in a fight...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 4, 2006)

Arizona Angel said:


> I have a ccw, and usually carry a nine (Baretta), but after a family member of mine was killed because someone took her weapon from her and shot her with it, I decided I need more training to feel comfortable packing anywhere but when I go out in the mountains.  The mountain lions and coyotes are less likely to take my weapon from me and kill me with my own gun.



See and there lies the biggest fear I have if I were ever allowed to carry (which being Canadian will be around the same time as pigs learning to fly) I just don't have the confidence that the weapon wouldn't be used against me.  However, I guess if the laws of my land were different, my training would be different and so would my confidence.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

when I'm not at work, I carry a glock 22 and glock 27 concealed. A cold steal xl voyeger pocket knife. Surfire, or Stream light flashlights, depending on which is charged. My wallet with my cradentials. the most important item i carry and make sure is fully joy, is my cell phone. 

And when I'm at work, I add a Colt M-4(M-16), Remington 870 12gauge shot gun with all the goodies, OC spray, expandable batton, three pair of hand cuffs, and as a side arm I carry the glock 35. Again, the most important tools I carry are my radio and my cell phone.

Are you sure you want to know why I carry all of this?


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 4, 2006)

airdawg said:


> when I'm not at work, I carry a glock 22 and glock 27 concealed. A cold steal xl voyeger pocket knife. Surfire, or Stream light flashlights, depending on which is charged. My wallet with my cradentials. the most important item i carry and make sure is fully joy, is my cell phone.
> 
> And when I'm at work, I add a Colt M-4(M-16), Remington 870 12gauge shot gun with all the goodies, OC spray, expandable batton, three pair of hand cuffs, and as a side arm I carry the glock 35. Again, the most important tools I carry are my radio and my cell phone.
> 
> Are you sure you want to know why I carry all of this?


Sure, I think I already know some of the answers, but go ahead....


----------

